# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  Radio 101., 15.10., sučeljavanje

## iva_luca

*Sutra, 15.10. u 10,45 sati u emisiji Radio ring - sučeljavanje na temu što je bolje: zamrzavanje jajnih stanica ili predembrija, između dr. sc. M. Mrsića i prof. V. Šimunića ......
*

Nisam zapamtila točan naslov teme pa stoga ne mogu biti preciznija, ali..  :Wink:

----------


## bublica3

ovo će biti dobro!!!!!!  Nadam se da će se slušatelji moć uključiti u emisiju!!!  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Gabi

Hvala. Baš me zanima koje će sada biti stajalište prof. Šimunića.
Danas radim noćnu pa mislim da neću biti u stanju ovo slušati. Vjerujem da će biti dobrih dušica koje će barem ukratko napisati tko je šta rekao.

Postoji li link na ovu emisiju da se može kasnije poslušati?

----------


## tikica_69

Slusat cu  :D   :D   :D

----------


## ina33

> Postoji li link na ovu emisiju da se može kasnije poslušati?


x

----------


## Kadauna

mislimi da bi se to moglo, ali cu ja pokusati poslusati  pa vam javim. Vec sam sad kad sam ugledala obavijest u 10.52 min kao sumanuta dovukla radio (sama sam na poslu) i ukljucila, trazim 101 i tamo muzika. Trazim dalje, pojacavam, trazim stanicu i na koncu procitam jos jednom obavijest i tamo lijepo stoji SUTRA, 15.10., dakle nije danas    :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Gabi

Kadauna   :Laughing:  ...   :Kiss:  .

Mislim da se ne može naknadno poslušati   :Sad:  . Sad sam baš tražila po forumu i vidim da nismo mogli ni emisiju Dijagnoza iz 7. mjeseca poslije slušati.

Možda da netko snimi   :Trep trep:  .

----------


## andream

http://www.radiostanica.com/stanice.php?loc=Cro
a evo i linka s radio stanicama

----------


## BHany

odlično  :D 

ja ne mogu slušati, pa molim prijenos ili kasniji opširni sažetak   :Grin:

----------


## Vali

Dakle, moći ćemo naknadno slušati? Bit ću na poslu, a budući da radim u školi, ne bi baš bilo zgodno da na satu raspalim.   :Grin:   Jedva čekam!

----------


## iva_luca

Curice, evo linka na stojedinicu..... 
http://www.radio101.hr/?section=9&page=2&item=22

----------


## iva_luca

Dakle, pitanja se mogu postavljati na adresu iz linka do sutra ujutro. *Pucajte cure!*

Emisija se može čuti na T-portalu.

----------


## pino

Super to s pitanjima!!!

E, ali nemojte se koncetrirati na to koliko je odmrzavanje uspjesno - jer ce onda poceti rat znanstvenih radova, i to je sve rekla-kazala, ja kazem ovo a ti ono. 

umjesto toga, koncentrirajte se na prave probleme - a pravi problem je jajna stanica (ili spermic) koja nije kromosomski ispravna, a koja ne bi prezivila do transfera. Dakle, da se oplode sve i ceka zamrzavanje predembrija, takve bi same odumrle... A takvih ima barem 50% ako se ceka do 5. dana tj. ide na blastociste! Ali ovako se njihov potencijal ne da uopce testirati prije transfera, znaci zena mora duplo vise postupaka proci u slucaju da nijedna nije za trudnocu!

I pravi problem nije zamrzavanje, nego ogranicenje oplodnje na 3. Da se sve odmrznute jajne stanice smiju oploditi, ajde, mozda bi nasi i savladali tu tehniku i metodu.

----------


## ina33

A tko može, neka pita i što se radi u slučaju kad tri oplođene jajne stanice, kod žene ispod 30 godina, dadu super kvalitetna tri embrija, a liječnik smatra da je prevelik rizik da bi žena zatrudnjela s trojkama. Može li se taj zametak zamrznuti ili se mora uništiti?

----------


## Nene2

Postaviti pitanje koliko se do sada zamrzlo j. stanica i na kojim klinikama, dr.Š.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Možda je glupo, ali ne znam tko je dr.sc.Mrsić. Gdje on radi?

----------


## mmaslacak

dr.Mrsić radi, mislim na VV-cu, doktor medicine, specijalist internist – hematolog, on ja onaj što je u Saboru glavni na našoj strani, što stručno argumentira i dematira one koji nam kroje sudbinu.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ohrabrujuće. Hvala.

----------


## pino

dr. Mirando Mrsic ti je zastupnik u saboru, inace ja mislim da je hematolog... jedini koji se ne libi reci sta je problem sa zakonom

i jos jedno pitanje - tko provodi kontrolu nad skupljanjem statistika - kako mozemo vjerovati da nece bit usminkavanja rezultata kad su i u Saboru pricali lazi da se ne zamrzavaju predembriji u Italiji, Poljskoj, Austriji, Irskoj???

----------


## aenea

Ne znam da li ću uopće slušat. Već mi je cijela emisija u glavi i već sad sam se užasno uzrujala  :Rolling Eyes: 

prvo - naslov emisije je po meni pogrešan. Šimunić nije rekao da je uspješnije smrzavanje jajnih stanica. Evo i citat iz pisma upućenog Rodi: "struka tada, kao i sada neprestano ponavlja da dobro zna što je danas najviši standard IVF liječenja" Samo što naravno, neće reći - pacijentima u Hrvatskoj ovaj zakon ne pruža mogućnost za najbolje moguće liječenje, velika je pogreška ne dozvoliti individualan pristup pacijentu, uspješnost će drastično pasti nego će reći: znanost napreduje i statistike su sve bolje. Mda. Odlično. Baš sam si nešto razmišljala da sa aspiracijom jajnih stanica sačekam dok ne bude moguće da ih dr telekinezom punktira. 
I nećemo ispravljati ministra kada govori da ima našu podršku i barata drugačijim brojkama (da ne čačkam druge iz glave - primjer trajanja bolničkog liječenja kod hiperstimulacije - morala bi provjeriti točno, ali čini mi se da ministar govori o 4-8 mjeseci, a Šimunić o 2-4 mjeseca) pa pacijenti ne mogu reći da navodimo krive brojke, a ministar vidi da stojimo uz njega jer na to ne reagiramo.  
I onda nas šalju na psihološka savjetovanja..doduše, nakon svega ovog i treba mi  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## aenea

> dr.Mrsić radi, mislim na VV-cu


Rebro.

----------


## Denny

Šimuniću je glavna - zamrzavanje embrija je bolje, ali mi ćemo isto tako usavršiti i zamrzavanje js. SAMO KADA? Treba igrati na vrijeme i ograničenje oplodnje na 3 js. Mi nemamo vremena čekati da se oni usavrše i nauče prepoznavati tri najbolje js.
Slažem se s Pino.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Evo napisala sam nekoliko pitanja i poslala pa možda ih i pročitaju u emisji  :Smile:

----------


## Denny

Mislim da će se moći uključiti i direktno u emisiju.
Još jednom link
http://www.radio101.hr/?section=9&page=2&item=22

----------


## Denny

- 50% js je kromosonski neispravno
- nema načina da se vidi koja je js bolja od druge
- motrat ćermo proći puno više postupaka, punkcija, stimulacija....
- veća je šansa za FET u prirodnom okruženju, nego za prirodni embrij u hiperstimuliranom okruženju.
- Što ako se oplode sve tri, a mi želimo da se vrati jedna ili dvije?
- Razlika između FET-a za "normalne" i hiperstimulirane žene
- Što je s ženama koje nemaju vremena čekati 6...12... ili tko zna koliko mjeseci da oni shvate pad uspješnosti?

----------


## MIJA 32

počinjeeeee

----------


## mamma san

slušam   :Smile:

----------


## martina123

Pocelo je!!!!!!!!!  :D

----------


## martina123

Evo...spomenula je Rode i pitanja mailom!!!!!!!!

I sad je Mrsic...

----------


## bublica3

jeli krenilo???

----------


## martina123

> jeli krenilo???


Je

----------


## Denny

bublice, idi na link i možeš slušat.  :Kiss:

----------


## bony

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...-zametaka.html

uživo gledajte

----------


## Denny

video i audio

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...-zametaka.html

----------


## bublica3

HVALA!!!!

----------


## bublica3

nisam krenila od početka   :Mad:

----------


## Denny

Spominje Šimunić bome Rode!   :Grin:  Sad drži monolog zašto je-nije promijenio mišljenje.

----------


## Denny

Jeli netko zapisao broj tel. plizzzz???

----------


## Aurora*

bla, bla, bla...

----------


## Denny

konačno mršić došao do riječi.  3 js nisu dovoljne.  :D

----------


## martina123

> bla, bla, bla...


Da , tocno tako Simunic prica...

----------


## Aurora*

01 4891 101 ili 01 4891 102

----------


## martina123

Struka se boji izreci svoje misljenje jer se boji za posao... Kaze voditeljica, ali Simunic kaze ne ne...

----------


## kate32

Ne mogu slušati ovog Šimunića...

BHany editirala uvredljivu riječ u skladu s pravilima foruma

----------


## Aurora*

Simunic: klasicni IVF stvara rizik, hiperstimulacija, mjeseci lezanja u bonici, rizik viseplodne trudnoce!

Mislim..   :Mad:  

Muka mi je od svega sto govori.

----------


## iva_luca

Ajme majko, kako slatko priča, ma na ljutu bi ga ranu previla da ne znam .....

----------


## ina33

> Simunic: klasicni IVF stvara rizik, hiperstimulacija, mjeseci lezanja u bonici, rizik viseplodne trudnoce!


Stvarno ne znam odakle ovo vuče, znam masu žena u ovim godinama u IVF-u, ne znam niti jednu koja je mjesecima ležala u bolnici zbog HS, znam jednu od mjesec dana.

----------


## martina123

> Simunic: klasicni IVF stvara rizik, hiperstimulacija, mjeseci lezanja u bonici, rizik viseplodne trudnoce!
> 
> Mislim..   
> 
> Muka mi je od svega sto govori.


A zato kaj se moze opoditi samo 3 jajne stanice, onda cemo stalno morat ponavljati klasicne IVF-ove i stalno imati hiperstimulacije...
Pa o cem on prica???

----------


## Aurora*

Opet 11000 tisuca... 

Voditeljica ga pozuruje, on odugovlaci...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

BHany editirala u skladu s pravilima foruma

----------


## martina123

Tko je ovo zvao? Sluateljica?

----------


## martina123

Cure, koje ste dogovorile, zoviteeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Aurora*

> 11000 tisuca...


Lapsus. 11000. 11 tusica.

----------


## bublica3

koji je broj telefona!???

----------


## martina123

BRAVO, trenutna slusateljica, BRAVO!!!!!!!! Mariborske manjine !!!!!!!   :Love:   :Saint:   :Saint:

----------


## bublica3

dajte broj!!!!!!!

----------


## Denny

bravo curo, bravo!!!

----------


## Aurora*

> koji je broj telefona!???


01 4891 101 ili 01 4891 102

----------


## martina123

> 01 4891 101 ili 01 4891 102


evo broj!

----------


## MIJA 32

ja se javila
bila zbrkana al se javila  :Grin:

----------


## Denny

01 4891101  014891102

----------


## MIJA 32

> BRAVO, trenutna slusateljica, BRAVO!!!!!!!! Mariborske manjine !!!!!!!


to sam ja   :Embarassed:

----------


## pak

bravo za voditeljicu!

----------


## Denny

Ma da zbrkana, *MIJA32 SVAKA ČAST - U SRIDU!!!*  :D  :D  :D

----------


## pak

> ja se javila
> bila zbrkana al se javila


ma odlicna si bila BRAVO

----------


## martina123

> martina123 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> BRAVO, trenutna slusateljica, BRAVO!!!!!!!! Mariborske manjine !!!!!!!    
> 
> 
> to sam ja


Oooooo Mija!!!!!!!!!!!  :Love:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Klap:

----------


## Denny

Puše Šimunić, puše!

----------


## pinny

> ja se javila
> bila zbrkana al se javila


Bravo. Bila si odlicna.   :Smile:

----------


## martina123

Cure, zoviteeeeeeee!!!!!!!! *U PETROVOJ nije bilo smrzavanja!!!!!!!!!!!* Lagao je Simunic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## gričanka

Čini mi se da je Š iznerviran!

----------


## MIJA 32

sad ću ja ponovo zvati jer mi diže tlak

----------


## martina123

> Cure, zoviteeeeeeee!!!!!!!! *U PETROVOJ nije bilo smrzavanja!!!!!!!!!!!* Lagao je Simunic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ovo je vazno!!!!!!!! I znaci od kuda im statistike????

----------


## martina123

> martina123 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Cure, zoviteeeeeeee!!!!!!!! *U PETROVOJ nije bilo smrzavanja!!!!!!!!!!!* Lagao je Simunic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Ovo je vazno!!!!!!!! I znaci od kuda im statistike????


Bila ja u Petrovoj i imala najvecu hiperstimulaciju nego bilo gdje.
I nisam nista mogla smrznuti!

----------


## Aurora*

Zakonodavac je stvorio zakon prema svojim svetonazorima.

Mene i tebe nitko nije pitao.

Krasno. Super.

----------


## martina123

Zovite!!!!!!!!!

----------


## aenea

Petrova ima smrzavanje, čini mi se nešto duže od godinu dana.

----------


## Denny

Tko je ovo, predivna je. :D

----------


## martina123

> Petrova ima smrzavanje, čini mi se nešto duže od godinu dana.


Ali kakva je to onda statistika???? Od jedne godine????

----------


## martina123

> Tko je ovo, predivna je. :D


Je!  :D 
BRAVO Maja!
I bravo na promiskuitet, da je spomenula!

----------


## Denny

Aha, sad je cito kriv šta se onoj od osam js oplodilo samo tri! Da je išla na sd...  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## bublica3

dobila vezu, pa mi rekli da nema više postavljanja pitanja!!!

----------


## martina123

Ipak, vecina starijih korisnika.....

Ha,ha,ha... Trebali bi ipak sa 18godina postati mame??!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## gričanka

A sada sam ja iznervirana... zbog ove diskriminacije starijih žena  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Denny

Kasno se odlučujemo na trudnoću?
A hoće mi on dati posao, stan, hranu i sve za dijete????

----------


## bublica3

Još mi se više gadi Šimunić nakon emisije BLJAK, nemam riječi!

----------


## MIJA 32

> Tko je ovo, predivna je. :D


bravo  :D

----------


## bublica3

a šta ako se zaljubim u 38 oj!!!????

----------


## andrejaaa

> Još mi se više gadi Šimunić nakon emisije BLJAK, nemam riječi!


X, a taman kad sam mislila da je to nemoguće

----------


## martina123

> Kasno se odlučujemo na trudnoću?
> A hoće mi on dati posao, stan, hranu i sve za dijete????


Meni su tako rekli, nakon operacije dermoidne ciste i gubitka jajnika u Petrovoj, a ja sam pitala da kako oni to misle?????
Pa ja moram nazad na fax, uciti...
I decko s kim sam bila nije na kraju mm..
I itd, itd.....

----------


## bublica3

*BRAVO* voditeljici!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Šime va a ka....re

----------


## Nene2

> dobila vezu, pa mi rekli da nema više postavljanja pitanja!!!


isto!  :Sad:

----------


## martina123

Tesko.... Kraj je emisije.... Tuzno....   :Love:

----------


## Denny

Šimunić - samo da imamo zakon???!!! FUJ!!!

----------


## aenea

Mirando, složit ćeš se i ti...  :Laughing:

----------


## fajterica9

Kako to da nisu bili predstavnic udruga u emisiji? Zrinka je nekoliko puta rekla da joj je žao što nije bilo predstavnika udruga...   :Sad:

----------


## martina123

Kako me sada od hormona jos vise sve dira, samo sam pocela plakati...
Boze, od kuda im hrabrosti o neplodnosti tako razmisljati i tako odlucivati?????!!!  :Sad:

----------


## Nene2

> Šimunić - samo da imamo zakon???!!! FUJ!!!


Da, ovo mi je šlag na kraju- njemu je jedino važno da imamo zakon...bojim se da tu ima puno polupanih lončića...  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/39040/Polemicki-okrsaj-o-zamrzavanju-zametaka.html
> 
> uživo gledajte


hvala ti  na ovome linku   ,samo sam ovdje mogla gledat  :Love:  
i opet sam se  izivcirala kao i svaki  put....bolje da nista ne komentiram....svaka cast curama koje su zvale...posebno ona zadnja  koja je  jutros imala punkciju..njeno pitanje je bilo kratko i jasno  na koje  dr. Simunic nije znao  naci pravi odgovor..

----------


## martina123

> Kako to da nisu bili predstavnic udruga u emisiji? Zrinka je nekoliko puta rekla da joj je žao što nije bilo predstavnika udruga...


BETA za to uopce nije ni znala, inace bi sigurno dosao netko...

----------


## mamma san

mija, bila si izvanredna!! 

kao i ona druga cura!¨


i ja stvarno ne razumijem šimunića.. te mu žao, te mu nije žao...te bi te ne bi.. te je te nije....te podržava al ne podržava skroz te mu drago što podržava, al ne baš....

----------


## VedranaV

Da oni moraju *naučiti* žene da rađaju mlade. Koji ego trip i život pod staklenim zvonom :shock: ! Možda bi nas mogli naučiti i da ne studiramo i da živimo kod roditelja cijeli život. Možda i da ne radimo više, tko je vidio raditi, treba rađati! A mogli bi i muškarce naučiti da nemaju raznorazne dijagnoze, u istom postotku kao žene. Muka mi je. Kako se samo usuđuje?!

----------


## šniki

Voditeljica zakon, cure kaj su zvale svaka im čast-  :Heart:  za Maju, šteta kaj je tako kratko trajalo.....Al bitno je da se o svemu ne prestaje govoriti!!!!

BHany edit. u skladu s pravilima foruma

----------


## aenea

> Denny prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Šimunić - samo da imamo zakon???!!! FUJ!!!
> 
> 
> Da, ovo mi je šlag na kraju- njemu je jedino važno da imamo zakon...bojim se da tu ima puno polupanih lončića...


Ako je jedino važno da imamo zakon, jel to znači da bi bio zadovoljan i da je MPO zakonom zabranjen? Mislim, imali bi zakon.  :Rolling Eyes:  što bi Davor rekao: bljuc.

----------


## crvenkapica77

da mi smo krive sto se nismo sa 18 udale i  radile na trudnoci!!!!!!!!!!!!!koja glupost....gadi mi se taj Simunic........

----------


## bublica3

Prof.Šimunića boli što ga svi prozivaju da je prevrtljivac!? 

Ha, nas boli najviše to što jedan autoritet poput vas Prof.Šimuniću nije se borio do posljednje kapi krvi za najbolji zakon! 

Nego ste dopustili kako i sami kažete da zakonodavac donese zakon po vlastitom svjetonazoru!!! 

*TO JE PRESTRAŠNO, TO JE TAKO STRAŠNO DA VAS VIŠE NITI MALO NEPOŠTUJEM, JER VAŽNIJE JE BITI ČOVJEK NEGO LIJEČNIK SA 1000 TITULA. 
Sve te titule padaju u zaborav ako niste ČOVJEK, a pokazali ste da niste!*

----------


## Kosjenka

božesačuvaj zaljubit se i udat poslje 30...
trebali bi svi to riješit mam poslje mature, a s kime ...kao da je bitno.

 :D  :D  :D  za cure, voditeljicu i dr. Mrsića koji uz sav svoj posao koji odrađuje fenomenalno(prijateljicu mi je izlječio
 :Heart:  ) nađe vremena i za borbu sa ružnariječ...grrr

----------


## kate32

Mija i Maja bile ste odlične, ja sam zvala cijelo vrijeme, stalno bilo zauzeto. A tako sam svašta htjela reći i pitati  :Mad:

----------


## iva_luca

> ja se javila
> bila zbrkana al se javila


Bila si vrlo precizna a ne zbrkana. Bila si fantastična!

----------


## taca70

Mija32,namirisala sam da si ti.Ma bila si fenomenalna. Nije bilo sanse da dobijem vezu a i tako samstalno bila na rubu suza.

----------


## mamma san

a ovo o starijim kokama i odluci da se ipak odluče ranije rađati...mislim??   :Rolling Eyes:  

je, baš je tako lakše...

----------


## Gabi

Svaka čast voditeljici, g. Mirandu Mrsiću i curama koje su se javile u eter   :Klap:  ... ali od Šimunića je bilo teško uopće doći do riječi   :Nope:  . U njegovoj klinici me sigurno nećete nikad vidjeti...bljak.

Žao mi je što sam uopće ostala budna do sada. Trebala sam znati da će to otprilike ovako zvučati. Žalosno, žalosno, žalosno.

 :Kiss:  svima.

----------


## aenea

Treba nas podučiti da ne budemo promiskuitetne (toliko puta su nam to nabili na nos da već imam potrebu opravdavati se mužu s kojim sam od svoje 17 godine da nisam promiskuitetna  :Rolling Eyes:  ) i da rađamo čim postanemo punoljetne. A nakon toga valjda i da hodamo 5 metara iza muža.

----------


## slavonka2

JA SAM DOBILA ŽIVČANI NAPAD...

Svaka čast curama koje su se javile...BRAVO...

Žao mi je što ja nisam dobila vezu, koliko je to Šimuniću mlada žena - ja sam sa 25 išla na IVF (a tri su me godine odbijali jer su pokušavali liječiti našu neplodnost)i dobila 11 opođenih jajnih stanica od koje NITI JEDNA NIJE BILA DOBRA...vratili su mi dvije koje su u tom trenutku smatrali da su najbolje i niti jedna nije zamrznuta... a kaže da je kod mladih žena i sa 3 js moguća uspješna trudnoća...MA MOLIM TE....

Sram ga bilo, sa koliko sam trebala roditi?????

Sa 18??????  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## martina123

> MIJA 32 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja se javila
> bila zbrkana al se javila 
> 
> 
> Bila si vrlo precizna a ne zbrkana. Bila si fantastična!


x samo da potpisem!   :Love:

----------


## aenea

I da, cure koje ste zvale bile ste ODLIČNE!  :Love:

----------


## thaia28

meni je Šimunić zvučao kao netko tko je plaćen da tako govori   :Mad:   ma grozno, jedva sam odslušala emisiju
a u jednom trenutku je zaboravio za koga se bori (pajdu Milinovića) i rekao da je zakon takav zato što je pisan po svjetonazoru zakonodavca i da struku nije nitko pitao u tome.. omaklo mu se

Zrinka je bila ooooodlična, Mrsić pravi gospodin teško je dolazio do riječi od ovog, ali zato sve što je rekao bilo je u sridu

slušateljice (ne i prva koja je trabunjala bezveze) svaka čast!   :Heart:

----------


## MIJA 32

samo da napišem sada kad sam se prestala tresti
ja svaki put dobijem nakon 2-3 pokušaja  :Grin:  
ono što me muči je to kaj počnem zamuckivati,suziti i onda ispadnem totalno nesuvisla i pola toga zaboravim

a zapisala si natuknice ovaj put  :Embarassed:  

no dobro,barem su nas čuli,iako ne vjerujem da su nas i shvatili  :Sad:

----------


## nini

Hvala voditeljici,g.Mrsiću i curama koje su se javile u emisiju.Bili ste SUPER!!!!Ja se od muke   :Crying or Very sad:  
Slušateljici koja se vratila sa punkcije želim dobitni ET!!!

----------


## kate32

> samo da napišem sada kad sam se prestala tresti
> ja svaki put dobijem nakon 2-3 pokušaja  
> ono što me muči je to kaj počnem zamuckivati,suziti i onda ispadnem totalno nesuvisla i pola toga zaboravim
> 
> a zapisala si natuknice ovaj put  
> 
> no dobro,barem su nas čuli,iako ne vjerujem da su nas i shvatili


Ma mija kaj ti je, pa bila si super. Uopče nisi zamuckivala, bravo.

----------


## bublica3

*MIJA*   bila si fantastična, bravo i HVALA!!!!!     :Love:  [/b]

----------


## Aurora*

Ja sam u stvari razocarana s ovom emisijom, jer sam ocekivala de ce biti postavljena konkretna aktualna pitanja u vezi provedbe zakona u praksi, poput onoga sta s trecom oplodjenom JS, ako zena ne zeli transfer vise od 2 zametka ili postoji li igdje mogucnost zamrzavanja viska JS. 

Ovako se sve svelo na vec sto puta ponovljeno.   :Sad:  

Zaista je steta sto nitko od nas nije iskoristio priliku i dosao u emisiju. 

Mada, obzirom na to da su tako Mrsic, kao i voditeljica jedva dolazili do rijeci pitanje je kako bi se tu snasao netko tko nema nikakvog iskustva...

Bas sam razocarana i demotivirana.

----------


## iva_luca

> meni je Šimunić zvučao kao netko tko je plaćen da tako govori    ma grozno, jedva sam odslušala emisiju


Ma nije direktno plaćen ali će biti dvostruko: 
1. Moća i taština - svojim svrstavanjem uz Milinovića svoj je dosadašnji status uzdigao do nedodirljivosti
2. Novac - ovaj zakon nas nemilosrdno tjera privatnicima (kažu, imat ćemo šest besplatnih postupaka! Kakvih? Vrlo sličnih prirodnjacima po konačnom rezultatu!) A šta kad ispucamo tih brzinskih šest? Kod barba Šime jer drugi neće niti dobiti dopusnicu za rad....  :/

----------


## aenea

iva_luca, neće to biti baš tako brzinskih 6. jesi čula kako je ministar u saboru govorio da ženi oplode 3 jajne stanice pa joj za godinu dana odmrznu i oplode (ako uspije, jasno) iduće 3, pa za godinu dana opet..i tako da ako imaš 12 jajnih stanica - to su postupci koji traju pune 3 godine i ispucaš 4 pokušaja. ma joooooj. opet sam se uzrujala kad se toga sjetim. ali srećom? za sada bacaju jajne stanica..

----------


## BHany

ja nisam mogla slušati... što je dobro za moje mentalno zdravlje  :Grin: 



...a to pokazuju i vaši komentari za koje sam i pretpostavila da će biti takvi da se ja trebam pojaviti ovdje  :Wink:  

molim za razumijevanje cure kojima ću u postovima brisati grube riječi, direktne uvrede i sl. dotičnome. nastavite dalje u revijalnom tonu i nemojte meni zadavati puno posla, pls   :Kiss:  



i da ne zaboravim, iako nisam slušala - hvala curama koje su se javile u eter  :Heart:  , kao i curama koje su postavile pitanja mailom  :Heart:  , nadam se da su ista bila korisna i da su barem neka od njih iskorištena u emisiji  

veliko hvala i Zrinki i dr. Mršiću  :Heart:  
veliko *ne*-hvala prof .Šimuniću   :Mad:

----------


## Nene2

I ja sam baš željela pitati da li se i na kojim klinikama zamrzla j.stanica?? I kakav je to etički svjetonator koji ne dozvoljava zamrzavanje, ali se treći embrij može baciti...

Dr Š. očito je da ste pristali na sudjelovanje u emisiji jer vam se ne sviđa slika o vama koja je stvorena u javnosti. To je pitanje ega, a ne prava pacijentica. 
Slažem se da smo morali dobiti zakon, ali sramota da je nazadniji od onog iz 1978. Mogli ste dati potporu donošenju zakona, ali se ograditi od dijela koji diskriminira pacijente i umanjuje im šanse!
 I dalje tvrdite da struka nije dala potporu zakonu, a s druge strane šaljete opet pismo predsjedniku Sabora sa potpisima svih liječnika koji ga podržavaju. Pa kolikim nas budalama smatrate???
 U mojim ste očima izgubili kredibilitet i nemoguće ga je više vratiti.
I obraćam se u ovom postu baš vama jer znam da nas pratite, i to dovoljno govori o vama, dr koji se obračunava sa pacijenticama, umjesto da im pomaže...

----------


## Marchie37

Ovo je strašno! Još se tresem od bijesa. Tek sam stigla s punkcije, nisam mislila da ću uspjeti odslušati emisiju, ali se nisam mogla suzdržati da ne nazovem. Žao mi je što samo nisam spomenula da i ja čekam Maribor, ne zato što ne vjerujem dr. Baumanu već zato što ne vjerujem postupku koji proizlazi iz ovog suludog zakona!!! Dr. Šimunić mi je (očekivano) odgovorio jedno veliko ništa!!! Ako se od tri punktirane js oplode sve tri ja ću biti medicinsko čudo!!!   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## nina1

> Ovo je strašno! Još se tresem od bijesa. Tek sam stigla s punkcije, nisam mislila da ću uspjeti odslušati emisiju, ali se nisam mogla suzdržati da ne nazovem. Žao mi je što samo nisam spomenula da i ja čekam Maribor, ne zato što ne vjerujem dr. Baumanu već zato što ne vjerujem postupku koji proizlazi iz ovog suludog zakona!!! Dr. Šimunić mi je (očekivano) odgovorio jedno veliko ništa!!! Ako se od tri punktirane js oplode sve tri ja ću biti medicinsko čudo!!!


Marchie37   :Love:

----------


## aenea

Marchie37, bila si odlična  :Kiss:  i od sveg srca ti želim da uspiješ u ovom postupku  :Love:

----------


## Nene2

Marchie 37, bila si odlična i bilo je za očekivati da će dr.Š. zaobići odgovor.
nemoj se nervirati, u miru dočekaj transfer, a mi ćemo svi skupa vibrirati da zaista budeš to čudo!  :Love:

----------


## bublica3

*Marchie37* bila si odlična! Želim ti svu sreću!!! ~~~~~   :Love:  

MOJ SLUČAJ! Zvala sam i htjela komentirat. Ali bilo je nemoguče dobit liniju.
Od mojih 11 j.stanica se oplodilo 10. A nakon 3 dana smo imali 6 zametaka. 2 dobra zametka koja su mi vratili i 4 srednje kvalitete koje su zamrznuli. 

KAKVE SU MI ŠANSE SA NOVIM ZAKONOM? Kad su mi defakto od 10 zametaka bila 2 kvalitetna, a očito i nisu bila najbolja jer nije došlo do trudnoče.

----------


## Marchie37

Hvala cure! Btw. napominjem da se prijateljica koju sam spomenula, a koja je uspjela zatrudnjeti u Citu u ST i roditi zdravoga i naprednoga dečkića, godinama prije toga neuspješno liječila u IVF poliklinici!   :Mad:  
Dr. Šimuniću čemu sve ovo? Nisu više 1990-te!!!

----------


## Aurora*

*Marchie37* hvala ti sto si se javila u emisiju! 
Tvoj poziv se po meni jedino konkretno dotaknuo aktualne problematike. Steta sto na to nismo dobili i konkretan odgovor.

Svu srecu ti zelim!

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Ovo je strašno! Još se tresem od bijesa. Tek sam stigla s punkcije, nisam mislila da ću uspjeti odslušati emisiju, ali se nisam mogla suzdržati da ne nazovem. Žao mi je što samo nisam spomenula da i ja čekam Maribor, ne zato što ne vjerujem dr. Baumanu već zato što ne vjerujem postupku koji proizlazi iz ovog suludog zakona!!! Dr. Šimunić mi je (očekivano) odgovorio jedno veliko ništa!!! Ako se od tri punktirane js oplode sve tri ja ću biti medicinsko čudo!!!


nemoj se nervirat.....zelim ti svu srecu i bila si divna .....  :Heart:

----------


## tikica_69

dr. Simunic je vrlo vjesto "nista odgovarao" na postavljena pitanja....no, pa to smo i ocekavali, zar ne?!

----------


## bublica3

Pa DA i očekivala sam da će vješto NE odgovarat na pitanja!

Ali dobro je to da se vidi i po 100 put da nešto smrdi!

----------


## taca70

Marchi37, svaka ti cast sto si se javila, uputila si mu vrlo konkretno pitanje koje se tice svih nas ali nazalost bez konkretnog odgovora. Ja sam u Gospicu prosla vatreno krstenje u razgovoru s ministrom tj. igrali smo se gluhih telefona pa mi je poznat taj osjecaj bijesa i bespomocnosti.

----------


## aenea

fakat ko da su u nekom paralelnom svemiru..

----------


## pino

aaaa ja prespavala... tek sad sam se probudila

strah me je uopce slusati - hocu li se jako nasekirati???

----------


## BHany

hoćeš   :Grin:

----------


## martina123

> Ovo je strašno! Još se tresem od bijesa. Tek sam stigla s punkcije, nisam mislila da ću uspjeti odslušati emisiju, ali se nisam mogla suzdržati da ne nazovem. Žao mi je što samo nisam spomenula da i ja čekam Maribor, ne zato što ne vjerujem dr. Baumanu već zato što ne vjerujem postupku koji proizlazi iz ovog suludog zakona!!! Dr. Šimunić mi je (očekivano) odgovorio jedno veliko ništa!!! Ako se od tri punktirane js oplode sve tri ja ću biti medicinsko čudo!!!


Aaa to si bila ti! Bravo,s uper si bila - bravo!   :Wink:   :D

----------


## ksena28

nisam slušala, nakon svega nemam ni snage, *hvala curama koje su se javile*

----------


## Pinky

simunic bi  nakon ovakvih nastupa u javnosti, mogao komodno poci u javnog biljeznika i promjeniti ime u v. simunic-milinovic. jos mu samo to fali.

----------


## Jeja2

[b]mija32, marchie37 bile ste odlične, sad sam tek poslušala! suvislo, konkkretno, jasno, bez dvosmislenih pitanja! hvala vam!   :Klap:

----------


## Miki76

Nisam još stigla poslušati, ali mija i Marchie, sigurna sam da ste bile super! Puno vam hvala!   :Heart:  
Marchie, čitala sam ovu temu po redu od početka i čim sam vidjela da se javila neka Maja, odmah mi je sinulo da bi to mogla biti ti!   :Wink:   Sretno u postupku!   :Kiss:

----------


## iva_luca

> iva_luca, neće to biti baš tako brzinskih 6. jesi čula kako je ministar u saboru govorio da ženi oplode 3 jajne stanice pa joj za godinu dana odmrznu i oplode (ako uspije, jasno) iduće 3, pa za godinu dana opet..i tako da ako imaš 12 jajnih stanica - to su postupci koji traju pune 3 godine i ispucaš 4 pokušaja. ma joooooj. opet sam se uzrujala kad se toga sjetim. ali srećom? za sada bacaju jajne stanica..


Aaaaaaaa, dragi ministar.... on bi to razvlačio "od Božića do Božića"....
A mi ćemo onda, dok čekamo Godoa, ići kod barba Šime u prirodnjake   :Sad:   Ma nitko me ne može uvjeriti da iza cijele ove priče ne stoji i malo prizemnog interesa, onako zdravo kapitalističkog, pa tko ima nek plati a tko nema tko mu je kriv   :Mad:  
A floskule o radu u interesu pacijentica čak i protiv njihove volje...... ah, pa naravno, mi smo uvaženom profesoru ipak neuke žemskinje!

----------


## slavonka2

http://max.tportal.hr/Zamrzavanje-za...5892_0__0.aspx

Ne znam da li je netko već stavio link, ali ukoliko netko želi poslušati i pogledati da vam bude lakše za naći...

Iako, ako želite lijep vikend odgodite to za ponedjeljak....  :Embarassed:

----------


## Kadauna

ja ne mogu gledati, niti sam jucer uspjela, bilo na tportalu ili na maxzoni, kaze sad


"odabrani video sadrzaj trenutno nije dostupan. Molimo probajte kasnije."

----------


## Gabi

Može se pogledati samo ovih 8 min., ali vjerujte mi, dosta vam je i to - zbog mentalnog zdravlja   :Wink:  . Kako možemo očekivati da netko neupućen shvati o čemu mi cijelo vrijeme trubimo kad i sam Šimunić naše smrzliće naziva zamrznutom djecom  :shock: , ili kad svi svjetski stručnjaci zamrzavanje js smatraju eksperimentalnom metodom a on tvrdi da to nije eksperiment. Prejadno. 
Ali sam se od srca nasmijala kad je voditeljica rekla da će sigurno Luka Bebić shavtiti o čemu se radi u pismu koje mu je Š. poslao    :Laughing:  ... da, da, mo'š mislit'.

----------


## aenea

> Ali sam se od srca nasmijala kad je voditeljica rekla da će sigurno Luka Bebić shavtiti o čemu se radi u pismu koje mu je Š. poslao    ... da, da, mo'š mislit'.


Jooooj i ja sam na ovo umrla od smijeha. Ovisi kako mu je napisao pismo..sjetim se samo "Ajd, daj malo Boga ti..". A onda se odmah zatim sjetim my moona i ulovi me očaj - tko nam sudbine kroji..

----------

